# Wattie Ink Jersey



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Wattie Ink jerseys? As far as looks go they look pretty cool, definitely a diff design then what I see and wear. I am typically a Capo, Pearl Izumi, and Castelli guy so this is kinda a bump in what I usually pay so I was hoping for some feedback before taking the plunge.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I own and love my Eliel kit which is the sister company to Wattie Ink. WI is more tri oriented as you may know but, their cycling collection looks very similar to the Eliel stuff. I can't say for sure that it is the same but it looks identical in which case it is top shelf from construction to comfort to performance. Many of the socal race teams are using Eliel on the straight cycling racing side of things and what they wear is tight. Really impressive speedsuits and kits. 

I'm not into the tri scene but WI is well known by many here in the Southwest who are tri specific.


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Woodys. That's pretty funny. I discovered the company on fb from a SoCal triathlete wearing the kit so you are spot on. I will look like at Eliel also.


----------

